# maildrop says "signal 0x06"

## theefer

It's actually the second time I run into this problem. The first time was when I first installed maildrop (1.5.2). It reappeared now I upgraded it to 1.5.3 (current stable version). It took me a few days to remember how I had fixed it months ago  :Smile: 

I am using a combination of fetchmail -> postfix -> maildrop -> spamassassin -> mutt to handle my emails, and it used to work as a charm.

However, after the upgrade, I noticed something was wrong, and indeed, in the mail logs, I found :

Jul 12 13:15:18 [postfix/local] [...] status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: maildrop: signal 0x06 )

And indeed, if I cat an email and pipe it to maildrop, it says :

maildrop: signal 0x06

Verbosity doesn't seem to be more verbose on this problem.

Crawling the web, I was surprised to see how few posts dealt with this problem (actually none helped me in the end). The workaround is quite simple though : I had to recompile maildrop with gcc2 (i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.95.3) instead of gcc3 (i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1). After having done that, the problem is gone, and everything works just fine.

Am I missing something here, or is it "normal" to have programs "die" due to the gcc version used to build it ? It's not the first time gcc3 fails to do his job correctly, but the other times the program were kind enough not to compile at all  :Smile: 

So the question is : has anyone experienced the same problem ? If so, is there another gcc3 version that solves it ? If not, should there be some flag or warning message somewhere (there might be one, but I did not find it) ?

I hope it helps !

----------

## DumbAss

I have now the same problem. Anyone has an answer?

----------

## theefer

I fixed the problem but I can't remember how  :Sad: 

I guess you don't have GCC2.* to try compile it with it ?

----------

## DumbAss

I think, but I don't know for sure: I removed 

```
-funroll-loops"
```

 from my make.conf. Now it's working great again.

Thanks for your reply!

----------

## theefer

Ah, great !

I don't remember doing that, but I know that some "cutting-edge" CFLAGS can cause troubles with some packages ... Good to know we have a clean fix mentionned somewhere on the web from now on  :Smile: 

Thanks for replying with your solution !

----------

## theefer

Actually, '-funroll-loops' is removed from the flags in the ebuild itself, and it still doesn't help me. I've had the problem again, and I couldn't solve it by just removing these flags. I've spent hours recompiling with different USE flags, different versions, etc. Nothing worked.

In the end, I've recompiled maildrop with gcc 2.95.3 (I had to remove the USE flags that caused compilation errors, thus "USE="-mysql -ldap -gdbm" emerge maildrop") and it now runs just fine. I compiled it with gcc 3.3.3 on another station and it worked too ...

So I can't give a recipe to reproduce the bug, but it seems to be compiler related (or maybe glibc related ? I cannot say).

----------

